# How long after mating will the snake eggs be laid?



## Jadeee

My corn snakes mated on Friday night and I'm going away this friday until the Sunday so I'm worrying about them being laid when I'm away! Will they be ok? And how long does it usually take for them to be laid after being mated?


----------



## vetdebbie

I don't think you need to worry - our shortest time mating to eggs is 23 days and that was REALLY quick. It is more like 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Jadeee

Ok thank you  It was just because my last one was really fast she had basically laid them within a week and half so hopefully it's longer with this one  x


----------

